# The Walking Dead "Four Walls and a Roof" 10/26/14 | Talking Dead 10/26/14



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just started watching.
This is good.

Bob did get bitten
The termites marked the trees
Rick fulfilled his promise to Gareth
The group separated again - on purpose this time
Daryl is back with...? Beth maybe?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to see the end of the cannibal storyline. Our heroes terminated them appropriately and Michonne got her katana back. Sad about Bob but things are better for our team.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Loving the way this season is not dragging storylines. I wonder how they're going to keep it up!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

By slowing things down quite a bit before we get the next major villain.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

We still have Beth and the Black Car with cross storyline. A new villain could be seen as early as the next episode.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Rest In Pieces, Gareth. 

I was surprised (and disappointed) that Maggie left in the bus before knowing what happened to her sister Beth and Darryl & Carol!

Preacherman Gabriel may have to rethink his religious beliefs like Herschel and his daughters have done since the apocalypse. Wasn't it Maggie who said that the church was "just four walls and a roof"? And she was raised on the bible!

I wonder if Rick will take Gabriel along on their road trip, because he is just extra baggage at this point.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

During the ep I had a signal dropout that cut out one of Gareth's lines...

The first part of it is in response to Judith crying "I don't know, maybe we'll keep the kid..." and the rest of the line dropped out. What did he say after that, right before the commercial break?


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> During the ep I had a signal dropout that cut out one of Gareth's lines...
> 
> The first part of it is in response to Judith crying "I don't know, maybe we'll keep the kid..." and the rest of the line dropped out. What did he say after that, right before the commercial break?


"I'm startin' to like this girl."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't get why they split up after killing the termites?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> I don't get why they split up after killing the termites?


Because Abraham was adamant about going to DC, and Rick was adamant about looking for his missing people. The plan is, Rick & Co. will catch up (which is why Abraham gave him the map of his route).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> Daryl is back with...? Beth maybe?


I think Daryl is going to have caught the masked character we saw at the end of E1. He is going to have mentioned Rick and Carl to Daryl and give a very good description of them so Daryl knows the guy is safe to bring back. I think Carol is going to be behind him - they aren't going to have been able to catch the car with the cross so they came back to the church to regroup.

I liked the remorse that was shown after mercilessly slaughtering the Termites. Even though they got their revenge and exacted justice, they recognized they were more brutal than they needed to be.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked the WD episode. Moved on from Terminus quickly. Gives promise of Daryl and someone else joining back up.

I thought Slash was worthless on TD but really liked the guy that played Garreth.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Only thing I didn't like was they spent a bit too much time on Bob. 

I was a bit surprised they didn't drag out Gareth at least one or two more episodes. 

At first I was confused as to why they would just take Bob back and drop him off. I guess it was to lure Rick & co out to the elementary school. But then why did Rick come back so quick? If it was a 10 minute walk and Gareth and his crew were close by then Rick wouldn't have even had time to get to the school to see they weren't there.

I know, it's only a tv show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


I had the same problem, my DirecTV DVR didn't record it. I had to obtain it from "other sources".

So they're splitting up again? Did they ever say why? I bet that the next episode shows what Daryl and Carol have been up to while everyone else was fighting off the termites. Hopefully they found Beth.

That was one of the best openers in a while, with Bob just yelling out "TAINTED MEAT!" while laughing.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Same problems with me on Comcast. I was going to watch it about 20 minutes after it started and noticed it wasn't recording. It did record the later rebroadcast and I watched it this morning.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> Only thing I didn't like was they spent a bit too much time on Bob.
> 
> I was a bit surprised they didn't drag out Gareth at least one or two more episodes.
> 
> ...


I think Rick and Co KNEW that the Termites gave Bob back to lure them to the school, so Rick and Co "went to the school" but came back quickly, which was the plan!

Make them think you are leaving, let them walk in, and surround them.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> Only thing I didn't like was they spent a bit too much time on Bob.
> 
> I was a bit surprised they didn't drag out Gareth at least one or two more episodes.
> 
> ...


Rick and crew came back so quick because that was the plan. They knew going to the school was what the Termites wanted. So they let the Termites enter Rick's lair, and turned the Termite ambush into Rick's ambush.

Rick said it, they didn't know who they were screwing with.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> Rick said it, they didn't know who they were screwing with.


[fingers axe] "I made a promise."


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


They do have an encore presentation after TD, more than enough time to set up the DVR.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

The Spud said:


> Same problems with me on Comcast. I was going to watch it about 20 minutes after it started and noticed it wasn't recording. It did record the later rebroadcast and I watched it this morning.


No problem with Comcast Philly.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

This is going back to the previous episode, but why did Darryl knock out the *tail* lights off the car? The headlights would have been more appropriate for stealth purposes.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

wprager said:


> This is going back to the previous episode, but why did Darryl knock out the *tail* lights off the car? The headlights would have been more appropriate for stealth purposes.


You can turn headlights off. Brake lights, not so much.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> You can turn headlights off. Brake lights, not so much.


If they are following, how would that help?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wprager said:


> If they are following, how would that help?


If you hit the brakes on a very dark road, the car in front of you might catch a reflection of the brake lights off the trees and such.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


My DirecTV Genie did not pick up the first showing, but did get the second one. The same for Talking Dead.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


I have DirecTV also and wondered why it wasn't recording. I thought my season pass had gotten deleted somehow. Thanks for posting this, it will settle some disagreement within the family.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Another good episode! I'm also glad to not have one villain thing dragged out for a whole season - or more.

I got this weird vibe, right after the slaughter, that everybody was thinking they had crossed some line or something. I hope they're not thinking like that. It was pretty clear that the Gareth bunch came to destroy them and, like Gareth says, 'it's eat or be eaten'. 

Granted, the killings were kind of over-kill. But one must make sure, no? 

I didn't quite get Tyreese's last line. I played it a couple of times - did he say "it killed me"? Then Rick said something like 'no, it didn't'. Maybe Tyreese is still struggling with all the seeming lack of humanity stuff or something. 

Also enjoyed having the actor who played Gareth on TD. Funny all the 'he's so evil - but he's so hot' stuff! He took it in stride. Agree that Slash didn't add much to the show. Better than that Manson guy, but pretty dull. How can big ol' rockers like that be so boring?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DTV didn't record for me either, it said I canceled it 

A great episode, I like how they wrap things up quickly but I can't see that continuing endlessly because it actually starts to feel too abrupt. It seemed odd for Carol to be hiding, if that was her, didn't fit her personality. 

I wasn't sure that Rick was going to go through with the killing but I think the remorse was from the others not from him and Michone.

Daryl and Carol sound like characters from a crappy sitcom and they kept saying it 

Bob and has "Tainted meat" was revealed to early, he should have let them eat more.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I know Bob got them all freaked out saying he was tainted

But as WE (and Rick and Co) know, everyone is already infected.

So when Bob said that, was that just to freak them out and get back at them, or would it really matter at all?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> But as WE (and Rick and Co) know, everyone is already infected.
> 
> So when Bob said that, was that just to freak them out and get back at them, or would it really matter at all?


The walker-making disease is different than the pathogens in the walkers' mouths. The walker-making disease is not fatal, but the disease that comes from a bite is fatal in minutes to days.

What we do not know (and still do not know) is whether cooking the meat will kill the walker mouth pathogens when it has already infected the meat.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

sharkster said:


> I got this weird vibe, right after the slaughter, that everybody was thinking they had crossed some line or something. I hope they're not thinking like that. It was pretty clear that the Gareth bunch came to destroy them and, like Gareth says, 'it's eat or be eaten'.


I think that was very important. They (Grimes & Co.) needed to kill them because the Termites were coming to kill them indiscriminately but they (again, Grimes & Co.) didn't like doing it - where the difference between them and the Termites was the Termites seemed to enjoy it - or at least not feel the least bit bad about it.

Grimes & Co. took out some very evil people, but still felt remorse because they were humans trying to survive.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

john4200 said:


> The walker making disease is different than the pathogens in the walkers' mouths. The walker making disease is not fatal, but the disease that comes from a bite is fatal in minutes to days.
> 
> What we don't know (and still do not know) is whether cooking the meat will kill the walker mouth virus when it has already infected the meat.


And does eating tainted meat do anything to you?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think that was very important. They (Grimes & Co.) needed to kill them because the Termites were coming to kill them indiscriminately but they (again, Grimes & Co.) didn't like doing it - where the difference between them and the Termites was the Termites seemed to enjoy it - or at least not feel the least bit bad about it.
> 
> Grimes & Co. took out some very evil people, but still felt remorse because they were humans trying to survive.


Very good. Thanks! That makes so much sense. Yikes! Maybe I'm a 'Gareth' that I didn't feel that.  I was just thinking 'kill 'em good!'.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> And does eating tainted meat do anything to you?


Cooked tainted meat. As I said, we do not know, since they were killed before we could find out.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


I was so frustrated that it didnt record and thought it was just my equipment. Good to know it wasnt mine.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Cooked tainted meat. As I said, we do not know, since they were killed before we could find out.


Hell what about NON-Cooked tainted meat, does that even do anything to you?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> Hell what about NON-Cooked tainted meat, does that even do anything to you?


We can only guess. My guess is that it would be likely to kill you, unless the walker mouth pathogens are quite different than other fatal pathogens in the real world.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

john4200 said:


> The walker making disease is different than the pathogens in the walkers' mouths. The walker making disease is not fatal, but the disease that comes from a bite is fatal in minutes to days.
> 
> What we do not know (and still do not know) is whether cooking the meat will kill the walker mouth virus when it has already infected the meat.


Walker mouth virus isn't really a virus, it's more about infection. We already know that everyone is infected (though a question still remains about whether or not Judith has the virus) from the CDC episode which seems to be confirmed by Eugene as a bio-weapon.

If someone is bitten, because the walkers are absolutely filthy and filled with rot, infection is the biggest threat - once the immune system is compromised, infection spreads fast. I think Bob should have had a much faster turn/death from the infection and shock of amputation than he did, but that's just me.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

MikeMar said:


> And does eating tainted meat do anything to you?





john4200 said:


> Cooked tainted meat. As I said, we do not know, since they were killed before we could find out.


I'm gonna go with eating cooked tainted meat isn't risky since everyone's meat is tainted and the Termites appear to have been eating people for at least weeks if not months with apparently no ill effects.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'm gonna go with eating cooked tainted meat isn't risky since everyone's meat is tainted and the Termites appear to have been eating people for at least weeks if not months with apparently no ill effects.


No, everyone's meat is NOT tainted. You are confusing the walker-making disease with whatever is in the walkers' mouths that kills people soon after a bite.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

john4200 said:


> No, everyone's meat is NOT tainted. You are confusing the walker-making disease with whatever is in the walkers' mouths that kills people soon after a bite.


Everyone is "infected" with the walker-making disease according to the CDC from S1. Everyone who dies will turn into a walker regardless if they died by natural causes, accident, or being bitten.

Walkers' mouths are simply filled with infectious diseases (staph, etc.) due to their being dead and all.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Everyone is "infected" with the walker-making disease according to the CDC from S1. Everyone who dies will turn into a walker regardless if they died by natural causes, accident, or being bitten.
> 
> Walkers' mouths are simply filled with infectious diseases (staph, etc.) due to their being dead and all.


Yes, you have the basics more or less correct, now you need to apply that knowledge to the case we are discussing here to understand why your previous statement was incorrect.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

At the very least, I'd expect that consuming tainted meat (especially raw) would give a person the "anal vomits" (i.e., diarrhea).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not everyone has the info about what the CDC knew. So they (Terminus people) have no idea that they're already infected.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> And does eating tainted meat do anything to you?


Leave some hamburger meat out for a couple of weeks and then cook it, eat it and see what happens. 

I would think they would at _least_ get food poisoning.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

gossamer88 said:


> Not everyone has the info about what the CDC knew. So they (Terminus people) have no idea that they're already infected.


Correct - but WE know that and we can extrapolate that to say that eating humans doesn't have any negative drawbacks to the consumers. (since they had been doing it for weeks/months)

john4200: when you eat raw meat, you have a very high likelihood of becoming ill with a foodborne illness. Gareth said they cooked the meat which kills the bacteria and microbes that would cause them to become ill. Since they've (the Termites) been eating folks for quite some time now, we can safely assume that they know basic food preparation methods.

What you are claiming as "mouth-disease" is nothing more than infection. If you're bitten by a Walker, you are no more likely to turn into one as if you were to die of exposure or dehydration (any way you die, you're gonna wind up as a walker). You might be more likely to turn into one faster due to the fever brought on by infection from being bitten by a dirty mouth filled with staph and other nasty bugs.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

There is the internal virus that everybody has, that causes them to turn into a walker when they die.

Then there's the 'walker bite' that CAUSES you to die and turn into a walker.

The first one does not cause your death. The second one does cause your imminent death.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What you are claiming as "mouth-disease" is nothing more than infection.


Where did I use the word "mouth-disease"?

Anyway, you seem to be confused about what infection really means. You may want to read up on pathogens and infection. The key point is that contact with (or consumption of) meat infected with various pathogens can transmit disease.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Correct - but WE know ...


I would dispute your theory and compare a walker bite more to a bite from a rabid animal or to exposure to an ebola-infected person's bodily fluids.
ETA: ... or to a vampire's bite.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

There are also things, such as prions, that cooking cannot make safe, cooking meat is no assurance that it is safe to consume.

But we definitely don't know for a fact from the show one way or the other.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was amused how the Terminus people got past the lock on the church door in less than 2 seconds. I guess the parishioners were much less resourceful.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> I would dispute your theory and compare a walker bite more to a bite from a rabid animal or to exposure to an ebola-infected person's bodily fluids.
> ETA: ... or to a vampire's bite.


A walker bite isn't going to turn you into a walker though. Everyone is already a walker - they just haven't died yet.

A walker bite will give you an infection (perhaps rabies, staph, etc.) or cause you to lose a lot of blood which hastens death.

Being bit by a walker doesn't give you the walker infection - it has already been established that everyone is infected already (according to the CDC). Grimes & Co. are aware of this - we don't know how many other people wandering around have figured it out on their own.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

SeanC said:


> There are also things, such as prions, that cooking cannot make safe, cooking meat is no assurance that it is safe to consume.
> 
> But we definitely don't know for a fact from the show one way or the other.


I'd say it is a very safe assumption since the Termites have been eating people for weeks and months without any (apparent) problems.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Was awesome seeing Michone get her sword back. 

There has to be something up with Daryl's return. What we saw of that verbal exchange was just strange. I agree with a previous post that said they must have somebody with them.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'd say it is a very safe assumption since the Termites have been eating people for weeks and months without any (apparent) problems.


They haven't been eating bitten people though, not sure why you keep skipping over that detail.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

getreal said:


> I would dispute your theory and compare a walker bite more to a bite from a rabid animal or to exposure to an ebola-infected person's bodily fluids.
> ETA: ... or to a vampire's bite.


We've seen walker "juice" splattered into eyes and mouths and other open wounds where there doesn't appear to be any consequences either.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> I would dispute your theory and compare a walker bite more to a bite from a rabid animal or to exposure to an ebola-infected person's bodily fluids.
> ETA: ... or to a vampire's bite.


It was better before you edited it. A vampire bite is a bad example. People bitten by vampires usually either die from blood loss (the vampires suck after they bite), or in some cases may be turned into a vampire. That is quite different from what happens as a result of a walker bite.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> A walker bite isn't going to turn you into a walker though. Everyone is already a walker - they just haven't died yet.
> 
> A walker bite will give you an infection (perhaps rabies, staph, etc.) or cause you to lose a lot of blood which hastens death.
> 
> Being bit by a walker doesn't give you the walker infection - it has already been established that everyone is infected already (according to the CDC). Grimes & Co. are aware of this - we don't know how many other people wandering around have figured it out on their own.


To be fair, we don't know why the bites kill people. Pretty trivial bites are invariably fatal. But yes, the bite has nothing to do with turning.

And we won't know whether eating tainted meat is as bad as being taintified yourself...interesting that they raised the question so explicitly, and then brutally eliminated any chance of the question being answered. 

They did explain the marking on the church that people were wondering about last week...yes, it was the parishioners trying to get in, and presumably they got eaten before they had a chance to do much damage (although they had enough time to express their disapproval in writing!).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

john4200 said:


> I was amused how the Terminus people got past the lock on the church door in less than 2 seconds. I guess the parishioners were much less resourceful.


+1

I assumed when they went up to the door it was going to be barricaded or reinforced or something.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

What was the "A" marking on the side of the church? Was that a similar marking at Terminus? 
Also, didn't Gareth mention they were the ones that did the markings on the trees so they could find their way back or something?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

SeanC said:


> They haven't been eating bitten people though, not sure why you keep skipping over that detail.


Because it is irrelevant. There is no way to determine whether or not anything would have happened to the remaining Termites who ate Bob because Grimes & Co. killed them before they could develop any foodborne illness from any "taint" if at all.

The assumption (which I am claiming is a safe bet) is that cooking and consuming humans doesn't cause anyone to turn into a walker any sooner than they already would. Cooking and consuming someone who has been bitten is only dangerous in the sense that cooking might not get rid of staph/rabies or other blood-borne diseases/infections - which again isn't going to turn you into a walker - if anything, it'll give you some kind of gastrointestinal illness (which then might cause your body/organs to start shutting down and potentially cause death, but I'd argue that that death is from a GI issue and not the bio-engineered weapon disease that everyone is infected with).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, we don't know why the bites kill people. Pretty trivial bites are invariably fatal. But yes, the bite has nothing to do with turning.


IIRC, TWD (don't kill the messenger  ) has had Nicotero (or maybe it was Kirkman or Darabont or all of them) talk about it in seasons past about infections being transmitted via walker bites which causes fevers etc. and because there aren't able to get anti-biotics, folks can die from the spread of infection.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> What was the "A" marking on the side of the church? Was that a similar marking at Terminus?
> Also, didn't Gareth mention they were the ones that did the markings on the trees so they could find their way back or something?


As to the 'A' that they put on the side of the building, that was the marking on the train car where Rick, et al, were herded at Terminus. Seemingly, they put that 'A' on the side of the church when they returned Bob, as a warning that they'd be back. Now that I think about that, I guess that's how Rick and group knew to turn back and find them there.

He did say that they marked the trees for their own benefit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> IIRC, TWD (don't kill the messenger  ) has had Nicotero (or maybe it was Kirkman or Darabont or all of them) talk about it in seasons past about infections being transmitted via walker bites which causes fevers etc. and because there aren't able to get anti-biotics, folks can die from the spread of infection.


GAH!! Spoilers, SPOILERS! You've RUINED THE SHOW FOR ME! Now I might as well CANCEL MY SEASON PASS!!!



Although to be serious, or at least as serious as I can get, that's always been the logical explanation, but regardless of what the writers say, it really doesn't mean anything until it shows up on the show. Until then, they can always change their mind. So I continue to say we don't know (yet) what causes the bitey death, although infection is the most logical explanation (then again, that wouldn't explain why everybody who gets bitten dies, although that's probably just them not understanding how infection works).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So I continue to say we don't know (yet) what causes the bitey death, although infection is the most logical explanation (then again, that wouldn't explain why everybody who gets bitten dies, although that's probably just them not understanding how infection works).


We don't know exactly, but we do know some of the characteristics.

1) Unless bitten in an extremity and the limb is cut off within a short time, every walker bite that we know of is fatal within a few days, sometimes much quicker

2) If you do not get bitten, but if you get walker bodily fluids and even brains or mouth fluid spattered on you, it does NOT seem to be fatal. (note that it is quite likely that some of that spatter has gotten into the bloodstream of people, since surely many of them have had small wounds or scratches on their skin where some of the spatter landed)

Any other interesting characteristics worth mentioning?


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

This is how I've always interpreted the information given from the show. I do not read the comics:

Everyone assumed at the beginning of the ZA that walker bites caused the turn. (This may have "lost the war" as unbitten people died - from old age, starvation, disease, etc. - in areas considered safe zones, turning on the surprised people inside)
Walker bites are always lethal, either from them tearing you apart or from the infection/fever you get.
Rick found out everyone turns at the end of S1 at the CDC. They dropped regular hints throughout S2. We (and Rick's group) found out at the end of S2, confirmed by Shane's re-animation.
I believe *everyone* who has survived this long (S5) knows that all dead people turn unless the brain is destroyed. Otherwise, they'd probably be walkers too. The Woodbury people certainly knew back in S3. Tara and her sister didn't know in S4, but they were hunkered down in such a small group they may not have seen an unbitten person turn. There is *no way* IMO the Terminus group, after all they'd been through, hadn't seen a non-bitten death & turn. At the very least, I imagine they had to kill some people to retake Terminus!

What we don't know - and Bob didn't know - and the Termites didn't know - is what effect eating a bitten human would have. I doubt they had any volunteers to find out. We'll probably never know the answer, since I doubt the show is going to re-visit cannibalism.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> IIRC, TWD (don't kill the messenger  ) has had Nicotero (or maybe it was Kirkman or Darabont or all of them) talk about it in seasons past about infections being transmitted via walker bites which causes fevers etc. and because there aren't able to get anti-biotics, folks can die from the spread of infection.


They have had anti-biotics (they raided some hospital a while back when we got the story about Bob being an achoholic). So that does not stop the infection.

I think it's safe to say that we do not know why a bite causes the person to die but we know for certain that the person will die.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


Mine missed the first showing, but caught the second


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anubys said:


> They have had anti-biotics (they raided some hospital a while back when we got the story about Bob being an achoholic). So that does not stop the infection.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that we do not know why a bite causes the person to die but we know for certain that the person will die.


Not all antibiotics are the same, that's why there are so many of them. Just because they had some antibiotics and they didn't work doesn't mean that antibiotics don't work, it only means the antibiotics used in the doses given didn't work in those specific cases.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

_I hear something in the forest. Instead of waiting back here and watching, where there's plenty of room between me and the edge of the forest, I'm going to walk right up to the edge where someone can step out from cover and be just a few feet away from me._

Sometimes I wonder how these people survived this long.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JETarpon said:


> _I hear something in the forest. Instead of waiting back here and watching, where there's plenty of room between me and the edge of the forest, I'm going to walk right up to the edge where someone can step out from cover and be just a few feet away from me._
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these people survived this long.


I was surprised they waded into that store room in the food bank in the previous episode. Seemed really stupid to me. I would not even consider it without some extra-tall Wellingtons, and even then I probably would not do it. First rule of avoiding walker bites is to make sure you can see that there are no walkers where you are putting your body parts.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I was surprised they waded into that store room in the food bank in the previous episode. Seemed really stupid to me. I would not even consider it without some extra-tall Wellingtons, and even then I probably would not do it. First rule of avoiding walker bites is to make sure you can see that there are no walkers where you are putting your body parts.


Really depend on how desperate and hungry you are, and the availability of extra-tall Wellingtons.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I liked this episode and am glad they are moving along the story much quicker this season. 

I loved the ambush of the termites. Just awesome to see Rick keep his promise. 

I still don't think Eugene really knows anything about a cure. I think he's just looking for protection and Abraham is looking for a reason/mission to keep going.

Neither of my DTV DVRs picked up the earlier showing like it usually does. I had to manually grab it at the 8:00 showing. Here in So.Cal I typically get it at 6:00pm. It missed the 1st TD airing as well. Nice to know it wasn't just me that was affected.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It will be interesting if Gabriel goes with our group and how/why they would accept him.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> Really depend on how desperate and hungry you are, and the availability of extra-tall Wellingtons.


Not really. Just don't do it would be good advice in that situation.

There are other ways to get the food out without stupidly wading in dark waters.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

On top of that, they dropped a shelf on some walkers. Why would you leave them active and put them where you couldn't see them? I thought that was stupid.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I couldn't remember who "Jim" was that they mentioned. I looked him up, now I remember them leaving him by the side of the road


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> You can turn headlights off. Brake lights, not so much.


I wondered about that and didn't think of the reason. Some people here seem to have a lot of knowledge about sneaking up behind someone in the dark in a car. 

Going back to Hershel being bitten--they cut his leg off pretty quick, but I would think that if there was some mysterious agent in the bite it would have been through his system by the time of the amputation. Were there any other cases where they tried to cut the infection out?



JETarpon said:


> _I hear something in the forest. Instead of waiting back here and watching, where there's plenty of room between me and the edge of the forest, I'm going to walk right up to the edge where someone can step out from cover and be just a few feet away from me._
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these people survived this long.


LOL This reminds me of that commercial where they say people in horror movies do stupid things. "Lets hide in the chainsaws." Some ads are worth watching. :up:


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

gossamer88 said:


> Not everyone has the info about what the CDC knew. So they (Terminus people) have no idea that they're already infected.


Don't you think most people -- by now -- have pretty much figured that out? Unless a survivor has been living in total isolation, almost everyone should know that a person turns after they die even if they aren't bitten. Therefore, everyone must be already infected.

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The termites aren't the sharpest tools around. Remember how many bullets they wasted herding the group into the train car. Surely there are better ways.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

wprager said:


> The termites aren't the sharpest tools around. Remember how many bullets they wasted herding the group into the train car. Surely there are better ways.


Maybe they are hammers. Hammers are not supposed to be sharp.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> Not really. Just don't do it would be good advice in that situation.
> 
> There are other ways to get the food out without stupidly wading in dark waters.


How? With what resources? These people basically have nothing and there's not much left out there that hasn't been plundered. Oh, and make it interesting because IT'S A TV SHOW.

You really expect a lot from the average Joe post-zombie apocalypse.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> How?


You're joking, right? Because I cannot believe there is anyone who cannot easily figure out at least one feasible way to get the food out of there without wading in the water.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> You're joking, right? Because I cannot believe there is anyone who cannot easily figure out at least one feasible way to get the food out of there without wading in the water.


They should have just beheaded the basement water walkers from above before going in to retrieve the food supplies.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

pmyers said:


> There has to be something up with Daryl's return. What we saw of that verbal exchange was just strange. I agree with a previous post that said they must have somebody with them.


Yes, that was the point of just showing Daryll and then having him say "come on out". If it was just the two of them, they would have both just walked out of the woods.



wprager said:


> The termites aren't the sharpest tools around.


Agreed. Don't know why they didn't just ambush them when they dropped Bob's body off. The were able to walk right up lay the body down and paint graffiti on the building, but they couldn't have just went in and taken them all out?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

john4200 said:


> You're joking, right? Because I cannot believe there is anyone who cannot easily figure out at least one feasible way to get the food out of there without wading in the water.


Well you haven't offered up a solution.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Peter000 said:


> Well you haven't offered up a solution.


Are you saying you were not joking? You really cannot think of a single feasible way to do it without wading in those murky waters?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> There has to be something up with Daryl's return. What we saw of that verbal exchange was just strange. I agree with a previous post that said they must have somebody with them.


I suspect the next episode will be a flashback to what happened to Beth and we'll get to see her rescued by Daryl and Carol, and then the very end of the episode will be Carol and Beth emerging from the forest after Michonne confronts Daryl.



JohnB1000 said:


> I couldn't remember who "Jim" was that they mentioned. I looked him up, now I remember them leaving him by the side of the road


Yep. He got bit and took a couple days to die from the infection. So that's how they knew Bob would die soon but might last a day or two.

Looks like we got our answer from the last thread where many of us thought Bob went outside to kill himself because he'd been bitten and didn't want to endanger the others. Sure looks like that was the case.


----------



## stinkbomb1020 (Jul 18, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Are you saying you were not joking? You really cannot think of a single feasible way to do it without wading in those murky waters?


With all of their zombie killing experience, Rick and co. aren't afraid to go down into a flooded basement with zombies. By now, they probably have come to a "We can handle 10 plus or minus zombies" piece of cake mentality. Maybe not the smartest but the fastest and most practical way. They didn't exactly have unlimited time to figure out a safe way of getting the food. Getting something that they need to survive motivated them more then taking time to come up with and implementing a plan, you know with them starving and such. Seems like I remember the priest saying that all other places to scavenge for food had long been exhausted. I guess in their minds, they didn't really have any other places nearby to get food. 
I know when I'm hungry, I hate to wait...I want to get my food and eat ASAP.
I can't imagine how things would be for me if I were always on the brink of starvation. I probably would do some stupid things too in order to get food, it evens turns some people into cannibals!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Spear them in the head. Lasso them, pull them up and smash their heads. Put a noose on the end of a stick and grab the food without even going down into the water. They did this kind of thing on Hershel's farm, have they gotten stupid while living at the prison?


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

wprager said:


> If they are following, how would that help?


You will only last three days. Lol.

Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> Spear them in the head. Lasso them, pull them up and smash their heads. Put a noose on the end of a stick and grab the food without even going down into the water. They did this kind of thing on Hershel's farm, have they gotten stupid while living at the prison?


Yeah but where is the fun in that? Chances are that in a "real" zombie apocalypse there would have been more than a few "submarine" walkers (swimmers?) and the whole crew would have emerged with ankle bites.

Sometimes you just have to overlook gaping holes in logic. I mean c'mon.

Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

ej42137 said:


> Spear them in the head.


Probably didn't have anything both long enough to reach down into the basement AND sturdy enough to withstand jabbing force.



> Lasso them, pull them up and smash their heads.


They tried that at the farm with the water soaked walker in the well. Because the walker was in the water so long he just tore apart.



> Put a noose on the end of a stick and grab the food without even going down into the water. They did this kind of thing on Hershel's farm, have they gotten stupid while living at the prison?


As long the food was top shelf and could easily be lassoed, maybe. But I've seen plenty of episodes of Survivor where this type of challenge is time consuming.

I don't necessarily think Grimes & Co have gotten stupid as much as desperate, which in turn kicks up the risk/reward logic.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I know they're trying to conserve ammo, both to not attract other walkers and also to have a defense against the living, but the obvious thing would be to stock up on .22 caliber for the walkers. It's so light that one person could easily carry many hundreds of rounds, so ubiquitous that it'll be found in half the homes (you'd have many thousands of rounds in no time), and it's fairly quiet and easily made even quieter. You wouldn't want to use it against the living (unless that's all you had) but it would be perfect against walkers, especially at close range. Rick carries that ridiculous revolver and others have mil-spec automatics, but no one bothers with a lowly .22. Put me in that world and I'd snag a .22 semi-auto pistol with a bunch of spare magazines and improvise a silencer. You could sit at the top of the stairs and put one round in the top of the head of every walker below with minimum fuss and be on your way in no time.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I know they're trying to conserve ammo, both to not attract other walkers and also to have a defense against the living, but the obvious thing would be to stock up on .22 caliber for the walkers. It's so light that one person could easily carry many hundreds of rounds, so ubiquitous that it'll be found in half the homes (you'd have many thousands of rounds in no time), and it's fairly quiet and easily made even quieter. You wouldn't want to use it against the living (unless that's all you had) but it would be perfect against walkers, especially at close range. Rick carries that ridiculous revolver and others have mil-spec automatics, but no one bothers with a lowly .22. Put me in that world and I'd snag a .22 semi-auto pistol with a bunch of spare magazines and improvise a silencer. You could sit at the top of the stairs and put one round in the top of the head of every walker below with minimum fuss and be on your way in no time.


:up:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well at least they aquired at least 5 very nice new guns and some ammo!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> Well at least they aquired at least 5 very nice new guns and some ammo!


And a lot more than that if they go back to Terminus and do some scavenging. It would be overrun with walkers, but the treasure trove in there would be worth the trouble of leading most of the walkers away and then sending in scavenger teams.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

john4200 said:


> And a lot more than that if they go back to Terminus and do some scavenging. It would be overrun with walkers, but the treasure trove in there would be worth the trouble of leading most of the walkers away and then sending in scavenger teams.


There should be a ton of meat available!


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Even putting a .22 round into every walker isn't foolproof. There could be walkers pinned down underwater - it's not like they will drown.

It's simple really - they went into the water because the showrunners needed Bob to get bitten without the others knowing it.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Anubys said:


> None of my DVRs picked up this episode, treating it like a repeat (DirecTV). I discovered the issue about 20 minutes in. I expected a lot of people posting the same thing so I'm surprised everyone else is ok.


I have DirecTV, too. For some reason my DVR grabbed the episode at 2 in the morning the next day, luckily the whole thing. I don't think I had any conflicts for the initial showing. Bad guide data I guess.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MacThor said:


> It's simple really - they went into the water because the showrunners needed Bob to get bitten without the others knowing it.


Bingo! The writers do not care if they make the characters look incongruously stupid, so long as they can get some dramatic effect out of it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Craigbob said:


> I still don't think Eugene really knows anything about a cure. I think he's just looking for protection and Abraham is looking for a reason/mission to keep going.


I agree. It seems very unlikely to me that Eugene is privy to any "top secret" information about the apocalypse. That whole plot is kind of silly, and it reeks of something more befitting Revolution than TWD.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I agree. It seems very unlikely to me that Eugene is privy to any "top secret" information about the apocalypse. That whole plot is kind of silly, and it reeks of something more befitting Revolution than TWD.


Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the Eugene story line either. Mainly because I would require to hear all the detailed information from him and I would also want that information duplicated to multiple people in case he or somebody else died (which is very likely).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

pmyers said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the Eugene story line either. Mainly because I would require to hear all the detailed information from him and I would also want that information duplicated to multiple people in case he or somebody else died (which is very likely).


Or, better yet, they could use that new-fangled technology that some people call written language.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would be interested in seeing the back story between Abraham and Eugene because I find it hard to believe that Abraham just takes Eugene at his word that he can save the world if he can get to Washington.

For Abraham to believe as strongly as he seems to, I'd like to think there's a reason for it. Abraham doesn't seem like the 'blind faith' type of guy.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I would be interested in seeing the back story between Abraham and Eugene because I find it hard to believe that Abraham just takes Eugene at his word that he can save the world if he can get to Washington.
> 
> For Abraham to believe as strongly as he seems to, I'd like to think there's a reason for it. Abraham doesn't seem like the 'blind faith' type of guy.


I think he is just a person pathologically in need of a single minded purpose and latched onto Eugene mostly out of lack of anyone else to "serve."
IMO it's a form of denial- he's as fruit loopy as the next guy.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

getreal said:


> I was surprised (and disappointed) that Maggie left in the bus before knowing what happened to her sister Beth and Darryl & Carol!


 Maggie doesn't know that Darryl and Carol took off on Beth's trail.



gweempose said:


> I agree. It seems very unlikely to me that Eugene is privy to any "top secret" information about the apocalypse. That whole plot is kind of silly, and it reeks of something more befitting Revolution than TWD.


 For what it's worth, the Abraham/Eugene/Rosita plotline is straight out of the comic books.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone else think Tyrese is looking a tad chunky for a zombie apocalypse? Or rather should I say he is looking chunkiER than he used to...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Does anyone else think Tyrese is looking a tad chunky for a zombie apocalypse? Or rather should I say he is looking chunkiER than he used to...


Maybe he's pulling a Hurley...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I would be interested in seeing the back story between Abraham and Eugene because I find it hard to believe that Abraham just takes Eugene at his word that he can save the world if he can get to Washington.
> 
> For Abraham to believe as strongly as he seems to, I'd like to think there's a reason for it. Abraham doesn't seem like the 'blind faith' type of guy.


I agree on that ... we really do not know these characters and if I was in the group I would have no faith in Eugene. A brainiac would at least talk like one, using some fancy vocabulary to cancel out the mullet.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe he's pulling a Hurley...


The only thing Hurley* ever pulled was pork. 

_*ETA: [Note for those who did not watch "LOST", Hurley was the morbidly obese character who never lost weight while stranded on the island.]_


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

getreal said:


> I
> The only thing Hurley* ever pulled was pork.
> 
> _*ETA: [Note for those who did not watch "LOST", *Hurley was the morbidly obese character who never lost weight while stranded on the island.]*_


LMAO!!!


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad to see Gareth and crew get what was coming to them. I'm a little surprised that no one noticed that one of Gareth's crew was the guy that Tyrese said he killed in the shack but didn't. It don't exactly understand why Maggie & Glenn took off with Abraham's people. Carol trying to take off on her own forcing Daryl to chase after her in the previous episode was an annoyance too. Everyone keeps wanting to split up and it's not exactly the best strategy long term.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Jim_TV said:


> I'm a little surprised that no one noticed that one of Gareth's crew was the guy that Tyrese said he killed in the shack but didn't.


It was discussed in the previous episode thread.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

madscientist said:


> Maggie doesn't know that Darryl and Carol took off on Beth's trail.


But doesn't Maggie know that Beth is out there (and was taken)?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

getreal said:


> _*ETA: [Note for those who did not watch "LOST", Hurley was the morbidly obese character who never lost weight while stranded on the island.]_


Still stranded on the island in Hawaii 5-0!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Jim_TV said:


> Glad to see Gareth and crew get what was coming to them. I'm a little surprised that no one noticed that one of Gareth's crew was the guy that Tyrese said he killed in the shack but didn't.


 No one except Carol actually saw the guy: Tyrese kept them from going into the shack. And Carol was off with Darryl and didn't see that he was one of the crew. And, now that they've buried the bodies before Carol is back it looks like no one will ever know, unless Tyrese himself spills the beans (assuming he realizes it himself).



Necromancer2006 said:


> But doesn't Maggie know that Beth is out there (and was taken)?


 Sure, but it's been a while and they have no idea where to look. Maggie appears to believe Beth is dead or at least not find-able... after all Darryl couldn't find her. A bit odd given her determination to find Glen no matter what, but...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

If Eugine were legit, wouldn't he be a lot older? people that are this good at creating/containing viruses take decades to get where they are, don't they?

I do think that - since it's fiction - Eugine is probably legit. It's just silly, though.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Anubys, that is not the case. I work in the Biotech industry and lot of the experts are younger than Eugene, the science is new and once you have a job it's hard to keep up to speed with the latest. The young research types do nothing but that until they get a real job.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Eugene probably knows nothing, or thinks he does but he's wrong. If they released a bioweapon that killed off the infected people as he thinks he could do, then the world would end pretty quickly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I would be interested in seeing the back story between Abraham and Eugene because I find it hard to believe that Abraham just takes Eugene at his word that he can save the world if he can get to Washington.
> 
> For Abraham to believe as strongly as he seems to, I'd like to think there's a reason for it. Abraham doesn't seem like the 'blind faith' type of guy.


I hope so. I think we are far enough in this "Washington" storyline that they should show us some proof or backstory that Eugene is legit.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I hope so. I think we are far enough in this "Washington" storyline that they should show us some proof or backstory that Eugene is legit.


Agreed. What little he said about it when they were trapped at Terminus was totally unconvincing. Anybody could have come up with that "explanation."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Anubys, that is not the case. I work in the Biotech industry and lot of the experts are younger than Eugene, the science is new and once you have a job it's hard to keep up to speed with the latest. The young research types do nothing but that until they get a real job.


Wow. Did not know that! Thanks.

In that case, I see no way Eugine is not genuine. I still think his story so far is BS, which at this point I have to believe it is what they want us to think!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> It was discussed in the previous episode thread.


I don't think the characters on the show are following this forum


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did Tyrece recognize the guy from the hut? That would be a pretty big cross to bear knowing he let him live and then comes back and eats bob. I wonder if that will ever come out.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Sure, but it's been a while and they have no idea where to look. Maggie appears to believe Beth is dead or at least not find-able... after all Darryl couldn't find her. A bit odd given her determination to find Glen no matter what, but...


She probably had a lot more confidence in Glen's ability to survive than Beth's.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Did Tyrece recognize the guy from the hut? That would be a pretty big cross to bear knowing he let him live and then comes back and eats bob. I wonder if that will ever come out.


Well, they would have eaten Bob's leg either way...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I believe Gareth did say something like "Tyrese, your good buddy ... is here", but I don't know if any of the other people would have clued into the fact that there was some significance to that statement and not just his normal taunting.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Wow. Did not know that! Thanks.
> 
> In that case, I see no way Eugine is not genuine. I still think his story so far is BS, which at this point I have to believe it is what they want us to think!


But.....

Most experts don't have mullets  He doesn't come across like a scientist to me but that could be by design. I also doubt the show knows how old or young science experts are (and to be fair there is a broad range of ages at my place).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've heard that the most brilliant scientists tend to do their most brilliant work before they're 30...


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

A couple of late thoughts - 

There sure was some misdirection in the trailer for S5, particularly Gareth saying "join us...and we go to Washington and cure this thing.."

There was only one walker "kill" in the entire episode - Sasha in the woods looking for Bob. Have there been any episodes without a single walker kill?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MacThor said:


> ... There was only one walker "kill" in the entire episode - Sasha in the woods looking for Bob. Have there been any episodes without a single walker kill?


In "Talking Dead" they regularly do an "In Memoriam" segment just before the first commercial break and they slo-mo'ed at least three "Churchyard Walkers" getting slain by Rick & Co. in this episode.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I've heard that the most brilliant scientists tend to do their most brilliant work before they're 30...


While they are still young enough to cultivate a decent mullet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> While they are still young enough to cultivate a decent mullet.


I still laugh at those pictures of Einstein working at the Patent office in his mullet...

"Business in the front, dude...E=MC2 in the back!"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe he's pulling a Hurley...


Or a Gareth


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I find that the actor who plays the scientist to be really flat. Expressionless. dull. Maybe that's the character, but I really think its more the actor who just isn't very good.i think a better actor would be able to play that role.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Did Tyrece recognize the guy from the hut? That would be a pretty big cross to bear knowing he let him live and then comes back and eats bob. I wonder if that will ever come out.


Make him appreciate what Carol did on a whole new way. Remember how Carl changed after Dale got eaten?


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

Hank said:


> I find that the actor who plays the scientist to be really flat. Expressionless. dull. Maybe that's the character, but I really think its more the actor who just isn't very good.i think a better actor would be able to play that role.


Has anyone checked the comic book? I believe that both the Sargent and the scientist are written the way they act. I'm staying away from the comic because the story lines are close enough to spoil most of the surprises in the TV show.

Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Spud said:


> Same problems with me on Comcast. I was going to watch it about 20 minutes after it started and noticed it wasn't recording. It did record the later rebroadcast and I watched it this morning.


I had this issue with Mediacom; didn't notice until Monday night so I didn't get a re-broadcast until Friday...



JohnB1000 said:


> DTV didn't record for me either, it said I canceled it ...


That's exactly what my TiVo said too....and I certainly DID NOT


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> _*I hear something in the forest. Instead of waiting back here and watching, where there's plenty of room between me and the edge of the forest, I'm going to walk right up to the edge where someone can step out from cover and be just a few feet away from me*._
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these people survived this long.


Pure TV effect is the reason why, but, yes, my thoughts exactly....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Looks like we got our answer from the last thread where many of us thought Bob went outside to kill himself because he'd been bitten and didn't want to endanger the others. Sure looks like that was the case.


I'm surprised it took 90 posts for someone to mention this....


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JETarpon said:


> _I hear something in the forest. Instead of waiting back here and watching, where there's plenty of room between me and the edge of the forest, I'm going to walk right up to the edge where someone can step out from cover and be just a few feet away from me._
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how these people survived this long.


Michonne's katana can only reach so far, she needs to be up close. She has little chance against a gun from 20 yards away.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> I'm surprised it took 90 posts for someone to mention this....


Probably because we still don't know what his plans were. Any speculation is worthless.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Probably because we still don't know what his plans were. Any speculation is worthless.


I think most of the speculation was whether or not he'd been bit; that's what I meant. But I agree that speculation on his motives/plans would be just that....speculation. I don't think we'll ever really know.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I know Rick made a promise to Gareth, but I think a more fitting end would be to tie him up and let some walkers eat him alive.


----------

